
Telemedicine market to hit $36B by 2020 - seanseanme
http://www.econotimes.com/Telemedicine-Market-to-reach-US$3630-bn-by-2020-Growth-Spurred-by-High-Personal-Healthcare-Demand-324522
======
seanseanme
I know I know poor form to comment on own submission, but I do feel compelled
to add the counterpoint: [http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/small-study-
pokes-hole...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/small-study-pokes-holes-
direct-consumer-dermatology-telemedicine-services)

